# Embroidering Mock Turtleneck Collar



## dc..thatsme (Nov 22, 2010)

Newbie here...
I have an order for a logo on mock turtleneck collar. Looking for any suggestions anyone may have for me before I start. This is my first time doing collars so any info would be helpful. Things I am mostly wondering now is to hoop or use fast frame (7in1)? Do i need to slightly arc the logo or will the curve of the collar pull it in? Thanks!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I use place n stitch for jobs like this. You will use adhesive backing and sew down the neck pattern, place the garment, then sew. You never mentioned lenth so it might have to be arched depending on length to make it look better. If you are doing more than one then you will need them all to be in the same place so you have to have a system to ensure that - place n stitch or mocking your hoops will work. The trick with the adhesive I just learned is to remove the area where the needle penetrates and replace with regular cutaway attached with some spray. This stops your needle from gunking up.


----------

